
New Emojis in Final List for 2020 - andyjohnson0
https://blog.emojipedia.org/117-new-emojis-in-final-list-for-2020/
======
msoad
I believe Emoji input remains an unsolved problem from a UX perspective.
Adding more emojis makes it even a bigger problem.

